# Mn ruffed grouse



## FACE

Had a good hunt this saturday up in northern Mn. The scenery was fabulous, the dogs were doing great (minus the incident between my English Pointer and a really huge porquipine that left fifty plus quills in her face) and the 28 guage Beretta was always on its mark! Check it out!
























The grouse with the red bars across its tail and red ruffs was the first red color phased grouse I've ever shot. Should of mounted it but grouse aren't the easiest things to come across and they taste soooo good and besides, I've already got a realy nice one on top of the TV!


----------



## mdurbahn

Wow 4 in one day!
I went out on opening weekend way up in the north east part of MN and only saw two.


----------



## Quackkills9

thats awesome... didnt see many grouse this year, did alot better last year but hopefully next fall would be better! good luck next fall, grouse is one of my favorite birds to hunt and they taste so goooood!


----------



## FACE

Hey Quack;
Don't give up yet! Some of my best grouse hunts have been the last week of Dec. We just need some snow!!!!!


----------



## tazman

The Grouse hunting has been down the last couple years. From what I have experienced they go through about a ten year cycle. The year 2000 was the peak. Their numbers should start to pickup this year. The year 2000 in Northeastern MN was phenomenal. Six of us went up on the Echo trail out of Orr, MN and shot 70 birds. We had to eat some to be in the leagal limit.


----------



## jlunseth

Tazman-

You are right, the grouse should start to pick up by now. But the spring counts are down. Not good.


----------



## WH87

I personally think that the grouse population has begun to rise because last fall I saw more grouse then the year before and heard quite a bit more drumming this spring.


----------



## jozanne12

I hunted this past weekend up North by myself without any dogs and I saw 3 just walking trails. I got one but I really wish I could bring my dogs to college up here with me because they would have really helped out alot. There were not alot of fellow bird hunters around either.


----------



## njsimonson

I will be up in the Eveleth area for Thanksgiving this year. Does anyone have any advice for a first-time ruffie hunter? Besides learn how to shoot? (I'm still working on that, LOL).

Anyone know of good public land or other places I should check into. I'm going to freelance, of course, so a point in the right direction would be nice! Thanks!


----------



## Bob Kellam

Nick

I hunt the Grand Rapids area and we hunt on old logging trails, and areas adjacent to them, Listen, it can be one of the most important factors, Ruffies also seem to like Aspen stands. The little buggers will humble you in a hurry. IMO one of the finest if not THE finest eating birds.

Bob


----------



## njsimonson

I've been eating humble pie since picking up a shotgun in '02. Heh, I got no problem flinging lead.


----------



## tjay

njsimonson said:


> I will be up in the Eveleth area for Thanksgiving this year. Does anyone have any advice for a first-time ruffie hunter? Besides learn how to shoot? (I'm still working on that, LOL).
> 
> Anyone know of good public land or other places I should check into. I'm going to freelance, of course, so a point in the right direction would be nice! Thanks!
> 
> We've had really good luck over the years off of Hwy 1 and 2 out of Ely (without being to specific). Lots of public land. Good Luck!


----------

